# (HowTo) permanently set/switch shell-PATH to java VM



## ucomp (Jul 11, 2019)

```
root@freebsd:~# myEditor /etc/csh.cshrc

# $FreeBSD: releng/12.0/bin/csh/csh.cshrc 337849 2018-08-15 14:41:24Z brd $
#
# System-wide .cshrc file for csh(1).
setenv JAVA_VERSION "12.0+"
setenv JAVA_HOME /usr/local/openjdk12
--
root@freebsd:~# source /etc/csh.cshrc
--

root@freebsd:~# java -version
java -version
openjdk version "12" 2019-04-16
OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 12+12-2)
OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 12+12-2, mixed mode)
```

additionally (if not yet got 'java -version'  ) add *$JAVA_HOME/bin *to your PATH :


```
root@generic:~ # yourEditor ~/.cshrc
# $FreeBSD: head/bin/csh/dot.cshrc 343231 2019-01-20 22:08:49Z trasz $
#
# .cshrc - csh resource script, read at beginning of execution by each shell
#
# see also csh(1), environ(7).
# more examples available at /usr/share/examples/csh/
#

alias h         history 25
alias j         jobs -l
alias la        ls -aF
alias lf        ls -FA
alias ll        ls -lAF

# A righteous umask
umask 22

set path = ($JAVA_HOME/bin /sbin /bin /usr/sbin /usr/bin /usr/local/sbin /usr/local/bin $HOME/bin)

setenv  EDITOR  vi
setenv  PAGER   less

if ($?prompt) then
        # An interactive shell -- set some stuff up
        set prompt = "%N@%m:%~ %# "
        set promptchars = "%#"

        set filec
        set history = 1000
        set savehist = (1000 merge)
        set autolist = ambiguous
        # Use history to aid expansion
        set autoexpand
        set autorehash
        set mail = (/var/mail/$USER)
        if ( $?tcsh ) then
                bindkey "^W" backward-delete-word
                bindkey -k up history-search-backward
                bindkey -k down history-search-forward
        endif

endif

root@generic:~ # source ~/.cshrc
```


----------



## Michael-O (Jan 7, 2021)

Why here and not login.conf?


----------

